# Treasure in a Wreckage, Detroit



## molested_cow (May 24, 2007)

Couple of days ago I happened to drive pass this place accidently. The next day, I went back there with my camera. It's simply an opportunity I cannot miss.






Nothing can be more iconic than this site. "Motor City Industrial Park"... it's definitely a movie-worthy site. I was simply fancinated by the texture of the broken glass windows, rusted metal walls and rotten wood. The size of this complex is unbelievable, and these set of photos definitely cannot do the justice. It goes on and on. Hpwever, this isn't the only complex of such size. On the way back we drove across a fly-over towards the freeway, we could see a lot more abandoned complex just like this, just as big.
















A friend who was with me asked how long has this been abandoned. I pointed at the top of the building," Look at that tree on the roof. That's how long it's been like this."

The cops came and said that someone reported about people stealing scrap materials from the complex. It's obviously not us and the cops were nice. We did see a pick up truck leaving the complex earlier on though. One of the cops jokingly asked if we are going to buy this place. He's the second person who have asked this question. The first was a local passer-by.

This series of photographs are so far my favourite, although it was a pity that I am not ready enough to step into the buildings. Bums, drug addicts, needles, rotten floors... But I am sure there's much more inside that want to be seen.

While there, many questions were raised. How old was this? How long ago was this in operation? What was being made here? By the sheer size, how many thousands of workers used to work here? Where have they gone to? Will they ever come back?






These questions represent the history of Detroit over the past century. I hope it's not what the city's future will become.



























There are a lot more photos here:
http://smg.photobucket.com/albums/v73/molested_cow/Motor City Industrial Park/?start=0

Pls feel free to check them out.
BTW I bumped the saturation and levels on most of the photographs, just for your information.


----------



## d1a1s1 (May 24, 2007)

You're so lucky to have found that place. I want one! 
I'm not sure if you are anti-HDR but I see a lot of potential in there. 
#1 is a strong image...great series.


----------



## Puscas (May 24, 2007)

#1 is really great. The rest is not my cup of tea, I especially don't like the blown out skies. But again, #1...WOW! 
:thumbup::thumbup:







pascal


----------



## molested_cow (May 24, 2007)

What's anti-HDR? If that refers to digital, then it's more because I still can't afford to switch over yet have similar range of lens I have now for my traditional SLR.

I tend to see these as graphics as opposed to photographs, so I want to bring out the objects or the messages that I want to show through these images Therefore the bumped saturation and levels.

Yes the first img was something I spotted. There were thrash(broken objects) scattered all over this portion of the floor and that's a toy African American baby.... perfect for the Detroit story.


----------



## Jeff Canes (May 24, 2007)

my favs are 1 & 6


----------



## molested_cow (May 25, 2007)

Here's a google aerial view of the complex:






Also, some basic info about its history:

http://www.trekearth.com/gallery/North_America/United_States/Midwest/Michigan/Detroit/photo49328.htm


BTW, pls feel free to hyperlink the images in my album here if you want to discuss them.


----------



## kaboom (May 29, 2007)

WHOA simply EXCELLENT pictures. these are RIGHT up my alley.
#1 is my favorite and i also like most of the rest.
i would have taken a different approach to the perspective of 4 and 6, but excellent overall
i tried sneaking into a scrapyard with my camera and got kicked right out...


----------



## THORHAMMER (May 29, 2007)

I love these, this is like a dream for some of us... nice work. 

only thing you could of done is played with a Grad ND and a cookin system. 

Still, cool shots.


----------



## nealjpage (Jun 2, 2007)

#2 is pretty telling--it would be even better if that _one car_ wasn't on the street.  Then it would have the look of total abandonment.


----------



## quad b (Jun 3, 2007)

i would love to see some photographs inside this place, when you get the courage (be safe though). looks like a very interesting place for exploring. nice shots.


----------



## tempra (Jun 3, 2007)

Great series! You don't get much like that in the UK, they'd have knocked it down and built a housing estate there.


----------



## AKA:Dick (Jun 29, 2007)

What a great series!  I read your comments at trekearth.com, found the history very interesting and would definitly like to see more from this site.


----------



## DwainDibley (Jun 29, 2007)

Excellent pictures, I've always been fascinated by abandoned and decaying buildings, there's pictures like this on Flickr, I think it's called 'Urban Exploration' or 'Urbex' for short.

I'd love to do a bit of that, but as Tempra said, you don't get much like that in the UK, it soon gets torn down and repaced with an identikit 'legoland' housing estate!


----------



## crownlaurel (Jun 29, 2007)

Am I the only one who thinks it looks like that baby doll has bled out?  The darker spot under it almost looks like blood.

Very interesting series.  IS the sky really blown out or was it cloudy?  Except in one picture I think the details and contrast in the rest make up for the sky (not that I know anything).  

What you do in the city is what I want to do in the rural areas...take pics of things that are out of place and out of time.  I don't believe in ghosts but it's almost like the empty buildings are crying out for a time when they were alive and useful.

I would have liked to see a little more space between pictures and number before them, as I was distracted by the other pictures but all in all, nice series.


----------



## geminigrl24 (Jul 10, 2007)

I wonder if we'll be seeing this on one of those haunting shows.


----------



## tranceplant (Jul 12, 2007)

I love them. The colours are perfect... you should share with us how you did it ;-)


----------



## Jon, The Elder (Jul 16, 2007)

Whats really sad is, I remember my Dad driving me by the plant when it was still a production facility with people streaming in and out of the buildings.

I also remember the Fisher Body facility (they made bodies for GM).

Getting older isn't always full of great memeories.  Some are kind of sad.


----------



## lifeafter2am (Jul 16, 2007)

Wow!  That first shot is definately my favorite!  And it totally does look like the baby bled out.  I also really like the 6th shot, kind of eery and un-nerving.

I want to do some urban exploration like that of old decayed buildings, but there isn't anything like that around here.  There are some underground tunnels down south, but its a felony to go down there, plus I am just not brave enough!  :mrgreen:


----------



## Dubie (Jul 16, 2007)

*I absolutely love them. The last one being my favorite.*


----------



## noescape (Jul 16, 2007)

1 and 6 are my favourite... I would LOVE to have somewhere like that to take pictures of!!!


----------



## InTheViewFinder (Jul 16, 2007)

Wow!!! That's really an amazing site to see and you captured it so well!! I like number 3 and the last one a lot. Great work!


----------



## holga girl (Jul 17, 2007)

very nice, especially number one.


----------

